# 3 Months of Progress....



## Karlito (May 1, 2003)

In Early February I finally decided to change my life after letting myself go for quite a few years.  For a skinny guy I'd managed to pack on quite a bit of weight, and muscle tone was virtually non-existent.

Since February I've been adhering closely to the periodization workout in the "Body sculpting bible for men".  While their workout is great, their diet tips were crap.  Thanks to people like Dr. Pain, GoPro, and w8lifter here, I managed to design my own diet and in three months have lost THIRTY pounds of fat and packed on some lean muscle.

For the time being I want to get lean, cut and tan for the summer.  In the fall I'll switch gears and start adding more mass.  My eventual goal is the svelte, martial art, cut but medium build body......

The Before pics were taken February 11.  The after pics were taken this morning (May 1st).  Not even three months!

Here's before pic Number 1:


----------



## Karlito (May 1, 2003)

Here's before pic number 2:


----------



## Karlito (May 1, 2003)

Here's After pic number 1:


----------



## Karlito (May 1, 2003)

ANd after pic number 2:


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

wow !!!!!! thats awesome, great job. you should be dam proud of this   traps, shrugs with a 2-3 second hold at the top. dumbell shrugs or bar shrugs. if its a major concern for you to get your traps bigger  then train them twice a week, making sure theres atleast a 72 hour time frame from workout to workout.


----------



## Karlito (May 1, 2003)

Thanks!

I'm trying hard with the traps.

I've added Heavy dumbell shrugs, upright rows, lateral raises and more pullups into my routine....so hopefully three months from now I'll have some traps.....(and hopefully the abs will be visible...)


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Great job Karlito  Your hard work is very evident!


----------



## kidda9 (May 1, 2003)

I second wot everyone else has said.Well done Karlito,deserve a pat on the back .


----------



## lina (May 1, 2003)

Wow!  

I couldn't see much until I realized I needed to pan down to look at the whole picture!

Great work!!!!


----------



## Malachor (May 1, 2003)

fantastic job Karlito!


----------



## y2gt (May 1, 2003)

Damn Dude!
Can you please post what your diet and training routine is???
How did u get your chest to tighten up like that!?
I've been trying to do that for over a year now!

PLEASE inform.........


----------



## Karlito (May 2, 2003)

THANKS everybody!

As the body fat drops, that just happens on its own.  I still have some of that left, as well as those love handles.

Just ask questions in the diet forums and they'll help you out with what to eat and when to eat it....

The workout I've been doing was based on a book called the "Body sculpting bible for men" and can be found at Amazon or most book stores....uses a periodization routine that get pretty rough at the end of the cycle.

I tweaked it a bit, but it's been pretty intense.  Mixed that with some running and being very strict with the diet and it just worked out well!  Diet was a 50-40-30 Protein-Carb-Fat split essentially and basically took the best of what everyone here suggested.

Still have a long way to go though....

Want a six pack, need a tan, and need additional bulk of course pretty much all over, especially traps....


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Karlito *_
> Diet was a 50-40-30 Protein-Carb-Fat split



Are you sure?

50 + 40 + 30 = 120%!

 

I have the Body Sculpting Bible for Women and I liked it for the exercises and as I recall the nutrition was more like BFL...


----------



## Karlito (May 2, 2003)

whoops....more like 50-30-20...

What I don't understand in their diet in that book (at least in the men's) is how much MILK they have you drinking.  Besides being so much sugar, I think you'd be a real phlegm factory!


----------



## 101Tazman (May 7, 2003)

Awesome Bro


----------



## Skibbidy (Jun 1, 2003)

holy shit man

that's extremely impressive for 3 months!

my lazy ass just got back to the gym so i've been using this board for tips... did you take any fat burning supplements at all? or did you do all that through straight proper eating and hard work?


----------



## Karlito (Jun 16, 2003)

Been using Whey Protein and Flax Seed oil...that's about it for supps...

Lots of fish, brown rice, oatmeal, chicken, and leafy veggies....

Once a week doing a cheat meal (not insane cheat, just like steak and potato w/ butter).....

Now it's just a battle of stubborness against these remaining love handles.  Then in the fall trying to add some real muscle...


----------



## Marco (Aug 11, 2003)

Karlito, congratulations for your great results. Your case inspires us regular people to keep going.

I have three questions for you.

I bought the book you are using and today started the fifth week of the "Break-In Routine", which is set for 13 weeks. So I'm almost half of the way just to get to the "14-Day Body Sculpting" program. 
I have been following it very strictly, both workout and diet (this one on my second week).


My question is: Did you go straight to the 14-Day Program from the very beginning? or Are you in the Break-In?

The authors recommend the 14-Day Program for people who have been weight training for at least 10 weeks, otherwise they give the reader the Break-In. What was your case?


Two more questions:
1- You said you added some exercises. Did you pick them from the same book?

2- You changed the suggested diet in the book. However I see in your answer in June 16th that you stick to the supplements used in the example diets (Whey Protein, Flaxseed) and the foods you list are those in the Food Group Tables.
What was the key change besides the lots-of-milk issue? 
I want results like yours!! 

By the way, if you eliminate the milk, what are you using for the protein shakes? 


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Karlito (Aug 23, 2003)

Sorry I didn't respond earlier.

At 5+ months I lost those love handles and actually have a six pack now for the first time ever.  Total fat loss was almost 50 pounds.  Now I'm shifting into bulking mode....I'll post new pics soon.

I went right to the 14 day routine.  The only problem I encountered was that the leg day really beat the hell out of me.  Had to slow it a little on the legs at first until they got used to the stress.....

Yeah, the exercises I added were from the book....like adding in dips and such.  My Triceps get used to an exercise quickly I find, so I change them up the most.

The biggest problem with the diet in that book is that they have you drinking a ton of milk.  I swapped that out for water....and added a Casein protein shake before bed.  I also ate slightly less carbs.

They seem to be under the impression that regular potatoes for instance are a slow burning carb, when in reality it's a fast burner.  I eat leafy greens, but for carbs I try to stick to Oatmeal, Brown Rice, and Sweet Potatoes.  I find that got better results.


----------



## WasSup7up (Nov 27, 2003)

*3 months? Are you taking Steroids?*

If so what is your cycle?


----------

